# The best trolling lures from a yak



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

So what are the best lures to get For trolling? I want to start buying from basspro for my trip in June. I have been looking at a few but i want To get what people are using.Thanks For any Help


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Yozuri Deep Diver or a blue back Rat L Trap


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Offshore or inshore?

Offshore: X-raps are my personal favorite, also purple cedar plugs are good too.
Inshore: gold spoons, and small shallow diving crankbaits like x-raps and yozuri's

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yaksquatch said:


> Offshore or inshore?
> 
> Offshore: X-raps are my personal favorite, also purple cedar plugs are good too.
> Inshore: gold spoons, and small shallow diving crankbaits like x-raps and yozuri's
> ...


Mostly offshore for the big game fish


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

Now I have been watching youtube to see how and what people do down there in the gulf on how to fish. I am sure fishing here in the North in Ohio and fishing in the Gulf are totally different like night and day. I have seen people troll with what it looks like to me a jig with a leader and has live bait on it. If you know what I am talking about what are they and should I look into getting some?


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

How do you use a cedar plug? You just troll with them? I just looked them up they dont look like much but people love them


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes we pull live and dead bait off shore and inshore,


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Buck306 said:


> Now I have been watching youtube to see how and what people do down there in the gulf on how to fish. I am sure fishing here in the North in Ohio and fishing in the Gulf are totally different like night and day. I have seen people troll with what it looks like to me a jig with a leader and has live bait on it. If you know what I am talking about what are they and should I look into getting some?


You probably saw a stinger rig, or a duster rig. Treble hook on the end, then a circle hook up front, rigged up with single strand wire. Google either of those terms to find out more. Very effective approach for king mackerel when trolling live or frozen cigar minnows.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

You might also want to check prices at tackledirect.com. Basspro can be pretty overpriced on some things. You can sometimes also go to the lure's manufacturer website and get something cheaper than anywhere else!


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey thanks and what other lures and what are some other good colors?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

For offshore pink is the BEST color. I fish with pink dusters and pink deep divers almost exclusively.


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

So I see the x-rap goes down 30 foot what is a good depth to get? I was thinking one yo-zuri that goes 20 ft and x-rap. I dont know what is to shallow in the gulf and dont know whats to deep.


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> For offshore pink is the BEST color. I fish with pink dusters and pink deep divers almost exclusively.


Do you put live bait on these? I looked at the I will be getting a pair


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

When I have trolled a lure and not a cigar minnow I have used Shimano Waxwings with lots of good results, all sizes are good, have it on some good leader though as the things are hit alot and they aren't cheap!


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ardiemus said:


> When I have trolled a lure and not a cigar minnow I have used Shimano Waxwings with lots of good results, all sizes are good, have it on some good leader though as the things are hit alot and they aren't cheap!


Yeah I would be upset if I lost a 20 dollar lure.


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

What is a good depth to be trolling?


----------



## Lonster (Dec 6, 2012)

I highly recommend a Stretch 25 or 30 in the bays of P'cola. Only if you're interested in catching a stud red, or maybe get lucky and catch a tarpon. Trust me............

Lonster


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Buck306 said:


> What is a good depth to be trolling?


I like to troll one about 20 ft and one just below the surface. If you are king fishing, literally any lure will work. There are some amazing lures out there by sebile and Yozuri but most are $12-25 each and a king, spanish, etc will tear them up in a heart beat. 

I'd just use a duster rig for up top and maybe get 1-2 things for fishing a little deeper. Remember that the deep diving lures don't work as well on a kayak because you are not going as fast to pull them as deep as possible, but I still like them. Up top though, seriously if you just want to use a lure anything flashy will work.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

I use Blue/Green and Black/Silver Yozuri Deep Diver as well as Pink dusters and sometimes i just toss out a King rig, 100lb steel wire with a 5/0 forward hook and a #3 trebel on the back laced with live/frozen Cig. Ive trolled with stretches, but theyre a pain in the ass to pull in when youre trolling 2 rods and one gets slammed. So ive gone away from them on kayaks.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't like to pull deep divers unless the conditions demand it. A duster with a dead or live cig or even a slow trolled naked live cig is where its at.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I troll a bird with a Clark spoon. I also pull a clear float with a spoon.


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice so far I WILL be getting at least one of everything that everyone has said just about. I like to try to take everything that what people have had the experience with. I want to better my chances of a great trip when coming down a 13 hour drive. With listening to my wife about my trip and trying to make sure I get my time off work I need all the big size fish I can get to make the trip worth my headache and investment.


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

When And Where Do You Use Top Water Poppers?


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Buck306 said:


> When And Where Do You Use Top Water Poppers?


You can use them offshore, but mostly inshore for reds and trout first thing in the morning.

For a rookie and really anyone, an unbeatable combination with 2 rods is to troll a king duster with frozen cig far back and then troll a small lure in close. Then if you see something you want to throw a lure at, you reel in the lure and toss and that is why I like the lure close and duster far back. If you buy a couple dusters and 2-3 lures, you will have more than what you need. For a couple days on the water this is more than enough to cover all your bases. 

You can get a lot, and I mean A LOT, more complicated but this is a KISS method and really all you ever need. More is not often better.


----------

